# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) مساعدة :  أحتاج مساعدة

## moufdi

السلام عليكم 
مؤخرا قمت بكراء محل لبيع أكسسوارات الهواتف و حقيقة الكثير من زبائني يريدون مني فتح قفل الهاتف بعد نسيانهم الكود أو نزع حسابات جوجل بعد الفورمات أو حتى تفليش الهواتف لعدم اقلاعها
بحثت كثيرا في النت و لم أجد حلول ممكن تساعدوني كيف أبأ من أين يمكنني التعلم و هل يجب علي شراء بوكسات أو أجهزة ما

----------

